

Ask HN: Why is Freelancer.com overrun with agencies? - stasy

You would expect for there to be freelancers to be individuals, but a lot of the &quot;freelancers&quot; are agencies. Is this what Freelancer expected&#x2F;wanted?
======
iancarroll
You can signup as an agency.

